# Carp Talk Dezember: Warum ausgerechnet auf Karpfen?



## jochen1000 (25. November 2010)

Langsam, aber sicher streckt der Winter seine langen, kalten Finger dem sich dem Ende zu neigenden Jahr entgegen. Die Landschaft trägt hier und dort schon das erste weiße Kleid und Nebel bedeckt den See, als ich morgens den Kopf aus dem Zelt stecke. Lausig kalt, denke ich mir, während ich verzweifelt nach meiner Mütze und den Handschuhen suche. Sicherlich, zu Hause wartet die wärmende Frau oder Freundin, die Brötchen und der Kaffee dampfen vor sich hin - und sicherlich würde das Sofa auch nicht der unbequemste Ort sein, den ich mir vorstellen kann. Trotzdem ich will nur hier sein. Hier, wo ich friere, wo ich so viele Nächte ohne Fisch saß und dennoch will ich keine dieser Nächte missen! Ist dieser Ort der Grund warum ich auf Karpfen angle?

Vielleicht bin ich aber auch hier, weil ich auf ihn gewartet habe? Ihn, den großen alten Spiegler. Gott weiß, Schönheit würden die meisten Leute anders definieren, aber ich finde seine alte, furchen durchzogene, graue Haut, mit den verblichenen Schuppen und dem urigen Charakterkopf wundervoll. Alte Karpfen erzählen nur sehr leise ihre Geschichte, denke ich, während ich den Fisch mit einem letzten Blick in sein Element entlasse. Ein wundervoller Moment. Die Stille, die Konzentration, die Zeit steht still, nur für diesen einen wunderbaren Moment! Ich montiere die Rute nicht neu, fange an zu reflektieren. Worte für diese Leidenschaft zu finden ist nicht einfach, und doch ist sie so präsent. Ein, mal mehr, mal weniger stiller, stetiger Begleiter. 
Empfinden andere Karpfenangler genauso wie ich? Ist es eine Liebe, die ich mit vielen teile? Bestimmt!

Ich denke zurück an Messen, an zufällige Gespräche am Wasser, an Foren und Zeitschriften, irgendwie ist es doch nicht für jeden das selbe. Sicherlich, viele von uns stellen auch anderen Fischen nach, aber warum denn diese Leidschaften für diese eine spezielle Methode, für diesen einen speziellen Fisch? 

Während ich den Kaffee aufsetze, denke ich an spektakuläre Drills mit starken Schuppis, die mir und dem Gerät alles ab verlangen, an unglaubliche Sommenuntergänge, die meinen Ruten und meine Erinnerungen in die schönsten Farben taucht… das ist es wohl was zählt, oder? Nein, murmel ich, als der Kaffee dampfend in meine Tasse strömt, nein, das alleine ists auch nicht!

Mein Handy piept und erinnert mich an das elektrisierende Gefühl, wenn der Bissanzeiger völlig unerwartet nach Aufmerksamkeit lechzt. Dieser einzelne, markzereißende, aber herzerwärmende Ton. Die unmenschlichen Anspannung, das in Strömen fließende Adrenalin, während man auf den zweiten Piepser wartet. Und endlich der Dauerton, der einen die Welt vergessen lässt, der alle Anspannung verfliegen lässt und die Glückshormone Samba tanzen lässt. Ich grinse, das könnte doch eine Antwort sein? 

Aber ist das schon alles, frage ich mich, während mein Blick über den See schweift. Ein zweiter Löffel Zucker landet in meinem Kaffee und erzeugt ein paar kleine Bläschen. Urplötzlich sehe ich mich mit der leichten Posenrute um den See schleichen, wache Augen, wacher Verstand und fokusiert auf die kleinen Bläschen, die auf dem Wasser tanzen… Fisch! Jeder Indianer würde vor Neid zum Bleichgesicht, wenn er mich sehen würde, wie ich lautlos die Pose ins Wasser gleiten lasse! Absolute Stille, ich bin vollkommen entschleunigt, bis die Pose zuckt, tanzt und sich winkend verabschiedet… jetzt nur den richtigen Zeitpunkt finden und…

Ich wache aus meinem Tagtraum auf, da die Sonne mir auf die Schulter tippt und mich daran erinnert, dass ich zusammenpacken muss. Schade, denke ich mir, ich könnte doch noch so viel über mich erfahren an diesem Ort. Ich beginne mit dem Packen, aber eine Frage geht mir nicht aus dem Kopf und deshalb stelle ich sie dem 

CarpTalk Dezember: Warum ausgerechnet Karpfenangeln?

Ich wünsche viel Spass beim Lesen des letzten CarpTalks 2010 und wünsche euch viele schöne Erlebnisse in 2011!

Jochen


----------



## Carras (30. November 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk Dezember: Warum ausgerechnet auf Karpfen?*

 
Warum ausgerechnet auf Karpfen?

Tja,… gute Frage.

Was ist es, daß nicht nur mich, sonder sicherlich noch 20.000 bis 30.000 weitere Angler in Deutschland, zum spezialisierten Karpfenangeln gebracht hat?

Bei mir gibt es nicht den einen entscheidenden Punkt, sondern es ist das Paket im Ganzen.

Jeder Mensch, hat andere Vorlieben. Bei den Hobbies, den Autos, dem Essen, den Gewohnheiten, dem Wetter,…einfach bei Allem. 
Und das ist auch gut so, denn sonst würden wir alle, das selbe tun, das selbe wollen, gleich aussehen uns gleich Verhalten usw.

Fangen wir evtl. mal bei Null an. 
Wie kam ich überhaupt zum Angeln? 
Das habe ich meinem Vater zu verdanken und im Alter von 4 Jahren konnte ich auch schon ein kleine Steckrute von Daiwa "mein Eigen" nennen.
So angelte ich munter drauf los. Meist mit Mais oder Tauwurm am Haken.
Forellen, Barsche, Aale und Weißfisch(e) standen in unserem kleinen Flüsschen auf der Fangliste.
Im Laufe der Zeit begannen ein paar meiner Freunde dann auch zu angeln. Und so haben wir schließlich den einen oder anderen "Ausflug" an kleinere Seen in unserer Gegend gemacht, denn dort konnte man auch mal auf Zander, Hecht, Schleien und eben den Karpfen fischen.
Wir alle angelten Anfangs eigentlich auf alles, was es eben im jeweiligen Gewässer so gab. 

Es kristallisierte sich aber Stück für Stück, eine Vorliebe auf den Karpfen heraus. 
Zunächst stellten wir den Friedfischen mit unseren Matchruten nach. Und dabei passierte eines Tages etwas entscheidendes.
Ich saß mit meiner Matchrute gemütlich im Schatten eines Baumes am See. Zu meiner Rechten befand sich ein kleines, evlt. 8 m² großes Seerosenfeld. Ein Top Platz. Der Setzkescher füllte sich von Stunde zu Stunde mit Weißfischen, Schleien und kleinen Kärpfchen und auf einmal tauchte meine Pose, ohne Vorwarnung ab. Der Anschlag saß, jedoch war meine Freude nur von kurzer Zeit. Ich rechnete eben mit einem Satzkarpfen, die es in dem See in großer Zahl gab. Doch schnell merkte ich daß hier was anderes am Haken war. Der Fisch wollte in die Seerosen und ich hielt einfach dagegen. Das Ende vom Lied war klar. Mit Matchrute und 0,15er Mono konnte ich der Kraft des Fisches, nichts entgegen setzen. Fazit: Schnurbruch.
10 Minuten später sah ich meine Pose immer wieder in der Seemitte, an der Oberfläche auftauchen. Da war er,… der unbekannte "Große".
Tags drauf waren wir wieder am See. Ein Freund testete dabei, das erste mal einen Boilie am Haar. Natürlich mit schwererer Grundrute und ausreichend dicker Mono auf der Rolle. Wir waren alle skeptisch,…sehr skeptisch, aber es funktionierte. Auf der Rute kam eine Run. Und als wir den Fisch kescherten, sahen wir den unbekannten Großen vom Vortag in den Maschen liegen. Ein Spiegler, der uns damals als schier unglaublich Groß vorkam, oder sagen wir so: Wir hatten bis dahin noch keinen größeren Karpfen gefangen. Heute würde ich den Fisch auf 10-12 Pfd. schätzen…aber für uns kleine Buben, war das "damals" was ganz Besonderes. Im übrigen bekam ich somit auch meine Pose wieder,…die hatte der Karpfen nämlich immer noch mit sich herum "getragen".

Und seit diesem Zeitpunkt, was ca. Mitte oder Ende der 80er Jahre war, habe ich mich aufs Karpfenangeln forciert.


So veränderte ich meine Angelei ein bisschen. Die Matchrute fand ihren Platz im Keller und ich griff auf schweres Gerät zurück. Dazu diente mir in erster Linien eine Teleskopgrundrute mit 3,30 m Länge und einem Wurfgewicht von 30-60 Gramm.
Meine Montage bestand meist aus einem Futterkorb für Grundfutter, frei laufend am Anti-Tangel Röhrchen. Das Haarvorfach setzte ich zu dieser Zeit noch nicht ein, sondern ein fertig gebundener 4er oder 6er Karpfenhaken, bespickt mit einer kl. Feeder von Kugelschreibern. Als Köder verwendete ich meistens den "Ute Ahnen Angelteig" oder auch den Fertigteig von Wolf Rüdiger Kremkus (D.A.M.) in Vanille.
Es war für mich schon damals mit das schönste, den Angelteig zu Hause vorzubereiten. Zur Teigmischung kam etwas Vanilleflavour von J.P., ggf. etwas Farbstoff und etwas Süßstoff. Dann wurde los geknetet. Der Duft des Teiges, liegt mir noch heute in der Nase,…einfach herrlich. Gut, heute weiß ich auch, daß es nicht wichtig ist, daß der Teig meiner eigenen Nase wohlwollend ist, sondern den Karpfen schmecken muss. Aber es war einfach nur schön, schon damals mit dem "selbst gemachten" Teig, einen Fisch zu überlisten.
Die Ruten lagen auf 0815 Rutenhaltern. Als Bissanzeiger dienten die guten alten Ü-Eier mit Büroklammer und später dann der schon legendäre Affenkletterer.
Ich verwendete recht einfache Rollen mit Frontbremse (irgend eine DAM Quick "irgendwas"), wo die Bremse nach dem Ablegen der Rute, nahezu komplett geöffnet wurde. 

Eine andere Art den Karpfen nachzustellen, würde man heute, im Neudeutschen, als "Stalken" bezeichnen.
An einem anderen See waren die Karpfen sehr viel an der Wasseroberfläche zu sehen. Hier ging mit Grundangeln nicht viel.
Also setzten wir hier eher auf die Posenangelei. Ruten mit ca. 3 m Länge und bis zu 20 oder 40 Gramm Wurfgewicht, kamen hierbei zum Einsatz. Jedes mal, wenn wir eines der "U-Boote" in unserer Nähe schwimmen sahen, wurde der Haken mit 2 Maiskörnern (aus der Dose) bestückt und die Posenmontage ca. 2 Meter vor ihm, hingeschlenzt. Der Köder war dabei nur 30 - 40 Zentimeter unter der Wasseroberfläche. 
Schwamm der Karpfen weiter auf uns zu, kam der große Moment. Denn wenn der Karpfen, ca. 70 cm vor der Pose, auf "Tauchgang" ging, wurde es spannend. Nimmt er die Maiskörner oder nimmt er sie nicht. Und meistens nahm er den Köder. 
Auf diese Weiße konnten wir doch einige der "großen" aus diesem See fangen.

Nun sind wir noch immer nicht bei der moderneren Festbleiangelei mit Boilies und trotzdem war der Zielfisch "Nr.1", der Karpfen.

Und damit lässt sich schon eine ganz bestimmte Sache, des "Warums" ableiten. Es ist bei mir, der Karpfen selbst, der es mitunter, aus macht. Nicht der Geschmack des Fleisches, nein das ist es bei Weitem nicht, sondern eher der Fisch selbst, der es mir angetan hat. 
Schon damals, als kleiner Bub, "wusste" ich, daß die großen, alten Rüssler nur sehr schwer zu überlisten sind. Da bedurfte es schon der einen oder anderen Raffinesse J,
z.B. mit dem selbst gemachten "Superteig".
Ebenso fasziniert(e) mich die Kraft und Ausdauer der Karpfen. Waren Bachforellen, Barsche und Weißfisch(e) doch eher kleinere Fische, die sehr schnell eingeholt waren und die man auch ohne Kescher anlanden konnte, so war das beim Karpfen ganz was anderes. Selbst Karpfen mit "nur" 40 cm, hatten doch deutlich mehr Power und Ausdauer als eine Forelle oder ein Hechtlein mit gleichem Maß. Es war es einfach eine andere Herausforderung, einen Karpfen zu landen. Zudem war es oftmals schwieriger, einen Karpfen zum Biss zu verleiten, als das bei den vielen Forellen, die wir sonst im Flüsschen fingen, der Fall war. So zumindest unser Empfinden damals.

Hinzu kam (oder kommt), daß mich der Karpfen auch in seinem Erscheinungsbild am meisten anspricht. Vor allem, schön gezeichnete Schuppenkarpfen, finde ich einfach nur genial. Sie haben noch das "Urige" der Wildkarpfen an sich.
Dann die ganzen "Beauties", wie Zeilkarpfen, voll beschupppte Spiegler,... mit teilweiße massigen und bulligen Körpern, die sich trotzdem elegant und gekonnt durchs Wasser bewegen.







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 650x488 and weights 59KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Und wie ist das Heute, mit dem ganzen modernen Zeugs?
Tja, es hatte mal grundsätzlich gesehen, keinen negativen Einfluss, so daß ich von meinem Zielfisch Nr.1 abgerückt wäre. Im Gegenteil, die neuen Methoden gefielen mir mindestens genau so gut, wenn nicht sogar, besser.

Bei mir bzw. uns, war auffällig, daß wir nur sehr selten alleine losgezogen sind. Zwei, drei oder gar mehr Leute waren wir immer. Man sieht, auch die Geselligkeit, spielt bei mir eine kleine Rolle. 
Mir macht es einfach viel mehr Spass, wenn ich mein Hobby mit anderen Freunden betreiben kann. Der Vorteil der heutigen, modernen Karpfenangelei liegt hier auf der Hand. Wir angeln meist recht statisch, zumindest so, daß wir nicht alle 15 oder 30 Minuten den Platz wechseln, wie z.B: Spinnfischer oder Fliegenfischer.
Man sitzt gut und gerne, mal mindestens für ein paar Stunden am selben Platz. Oftmals auch noch viel länger, wenn man z.B. eine mehrtägige Session unternimmt und dabei die richtigen Plätze gewählt hat die auch noch Fische bringen.
So kann man auch schön mit den Kumpels zusammen sitzen, eine Tasse Kaffe oder auch ein Bierchen trinken und Smalltalk halten. Zudem kann man noch, was bei mir eigentlich immer so ist: …Fachsimpeln, ganz, ganz wichtig!
wäre ich als Spinnfischer unterwegs und ständig auf einen Platzwechsel angewiesen, wäre all das, bei Weitem nicht so leicht möglich.
Ich finde es einfach herrlich, wenn man mit Freunden, gemütlich am Wasser sitzt, die Morgen- oder die Abendsonne genießt, Spass hat und auch noch Fische fängt.






This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 650x488.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 650x488.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber bitte nicht falsch verstehen: 
Das soll kein Aufruf zu irgendwelchen Partys am Wasser sein. Das wiederum mag ich nämlich gar nicht. Wer Party haben will, soll in die Disco gehen. 
Wenn ich am Wasser bin, steht an erster Stelle, immer noch das Angeln! Und so sollte man sich, meiner Meinung nach, auch verhalten. Große Bivysiedlungen, mit extra Kochzelt, extra Aufenthaltszelt und extra Schlafzelt halte ich für fehl am Platze. Es sei denn man angelt an einem Gewässer wo es dazu eine entsprechende Genehmigung gibt.

Machen wir aber erst mal weiter, bei der Suche nach dem Warum:
Dadurch, daß meine Ruten fast immer auf den Banksticks mit elektronischem und optischem Bissanzeigern ruhen, hat man zwei weitere Vorteile. 






This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 650x488.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. muss man nicht ständig mit einem Auge auf eine Pose, Schwimmbrot oder ähnliches schauen. 
2. muss man den Köder nicht immer und immer wieder auswerfen und wieder einkurbeln um einen Fisch zu überlisten.
Unter der Voraussetzung, man hat seine Hausaufgaben gemacht (Spotwahl, Rig, Köder u.ä.), kann man sich gemütlich in den Stuhl setzten und warten was passiert.

Man könnte mir jetzt unterstellen, daß das eine "faule Art" des Angelns ist, wo ich ja nicht mal mehr einen Anschlag setzen muss, weil sich der Fisch von alleine hakt. Gut O.K. da habe ich nicht wirklich ein Gegenargument. Aber ich finde, ich brauche auch keines. Mir ist diese Art der Angelei lieber. 
Ich könnte nur argumentieren, daß ich dafür, vor dem eigentlichen Angeln, mehr Aufwand betreiben muss als z.B. ein Spinnfischer. Das ganze Tackle will ja auch an den See geschleppt werden,…gell J. Na gut,…dafür habe ich inzwischen auch ein Trolley, welches mir dabei sehr dienlich ist.
Und für die größeren Gewässer, kommt auch gerne mal ein Boot zum Einsatz, das einem sehr behilfich sein kann.






This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 650x432.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Dann gibt es da noch die tollen Boilies!
Einfach herrlich, was einem dort geboten wird. Ich meine jetzt weniger die vielen, vielen Tüten im Angelladen, sondern die viele Einzelzutaten, mit denen man nahezu unendlich viele Kombinationsmöglichkeiten geboten bekommt, sich einen Boilie zu erstellen, den kein zweiter Angel benutzt.
Da mag mich so manch einer für verrückt erklären, aber ich liebe es einfach, ständig neue Boilierezepturen zu kreieren und zu testen. Mir hat es eben zu Kindeszeiten schon Spass gemacht mit Mama die Weihnachtsplätzchen zu backen und irgendwie ist da wohl was davon hängen geblieben.


Dann gibt es da noch die Vielfalt der Rigs und Montagen. 
Dabei hat man sehr viele Möglichkeiten die Angelei den jeweiligen Umständen anzupassen.
Heli Rig, Safety Bolt, Chod Rig, Inline, KD Rig, Stiff Rig, Kombi Rig, Line Aligner…usw. Kurze Vorfächer <-> Lange Vorfächer, schwere Bleie <-> leichte Bleie, Tube <-> Leadcore, getarnt <-> ungetarnt,…die Varianz ist groß. Das soll jetzt aber nicht heißen, daß andere Angelarten nicht weniger "Spielraum" bieten. Dort ist es mit Sicherheit nicht viel anders.

So gibt es auch noch die Köderpräsentation. Fische ich einzelne Boilies, zwei Boilies, Schneemänner, Pop Ups oder verwende ich Partikel wie Hartmais und Tigernüsse oder mach ich daraus ne Kombination aus allem? Und da gibt es inzwischen ja auch die künstlichen Köder, wie Pop Up Mais oder Pop Up Tigernüsse aus Plastik in vielen verschiedenen Farben. 
Somit lassen sich Karpfenhäppchen erstellen, die an sehr viel Spielraum in deren Varianz zulassen.

Was gibt es noch, beim Karpfenangeln, was mich so an dieses "bindet"? 
Der "Run"…na klar.
Ich finde es immer und immer wieder nur Weltklasse, wenn sich die elektronischen Bissanzeiger melden und einen Biss verkünden. Die Rollenbremse oder der Freilauf "surrt" dahin und das "gejodle" eines Delkims dazu, das ist es, was einen jedes Mahl den vollen Adrenalinstoß in die Adern schickt. Ob der Fisch nun 4 oder 40 pfd. hat ist dabei völlig egal.






This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 650x432.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und eines muss ich natürlich auch eingestehen. Der Tacklewahn, den es im Bereich des Karpfenangelns gibt, geht auch an mir nicht spurlos vorbei. So hab ich inzwischen das 4. Paar Ruten, das 4. oder 5.Paar Rollen, das 3. Paar Bissanzeiger, usw. Nicht daß ich da jetzt von allem, je 4 Paar zu Hause habe. Jedes Mal, wenn ich mir was Neues gekauft habe, habe ich die "alten" Sachen dafür wieder verkauft, denn auch ich schaffe es nicht, mit 10 Ruten gleichzeitig zu angeln, selbst wenn man es dürfte.


Wie schon weiter oben erwähnt, findet man bei anderen Zielfischen ganz ähnliche oder gar gleiche Aspekte, die den gewählten Zielfisch so interessant machen.

Vorm Tacklewahn sind auch die Hecht,- Zander- oder Wallerspezies nicht befreit.
Auch sie können z.B. sehr viel mit verschiedenen Ködern variieren, ggf. sogar noch mehr als wir Karpfenangler. 
Und wer möchte, kann sich den Superwobbler auch selber machen.
So kann der Stipp- oder Feederangler sein Futter auch mit viel Liebe zum Detail, selbst erstellen,…eben wie wir bei unseren Boilies.

Nicht zu vergessen, ist einfach auch die Natur selbst, mit all ihren schönen Facetten, die sie uns zu bieten hat. So sind es oftmals die Kleinigkeiten, die wir erst dort wieder offensichtlicher war nehmen können. Beim Spinn- oder Posenfsiche, hätte ich wohl kein Auge dafür, so etwas zu entdecken.






Unterm Strich gesehen, finde es auch sehr gut und nebenbei ganz nützlich, daß nicht alle Angler nur eine Fischart als Zielfisch haben. Wie bei allen anderen Dingen im Leben, ja auch. Wie wäre die Welt nur eintönig, wenn wir alle nach dem Selben streben würden.
Und gemäß diesem Motto, gilt für mich beim Angeln auch immer: Leben und Leben lassen. Jedem das Seine.



In diesem Sinne wünsche ich Euch allen noch viel Spass am Wasser.

Grüßle

Carras


----------



## CarpMetty (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk Dezember: Warum ausgerechnet auf Karpfen?*

Warum ausgerechnet Karpfen?

Ein herrlicher Sommertag geht zu ende. Die Ruten sind abgelegt, es wurde im voraus  alles genau geplant und vorbereitet. Und während die Abendsonne die herrlichsten Farben an den Himmel zaubert, sitzt man mit sein Kollege gemütlich am Wasser, und bespricht noch mal, bei einen  schönen kalten Bierchen, die angewendete Futtertaktik durch, und philosophiert, was einen die Saison noch alles bringen wird. Irgendwann wird man dann müde, und man Haut sich aufs Ohr.









 Mitten in der Nacht wird man durch einen einzelnen  “PIEP” wach. Noch halb im Schlaf, aber schon fast in der Waagerechten wartet man auf mehr, doch dann kommt der Gedanke: “ War wohl nur ein Schnurschwimmer”. Und in den Moment, wo man es sich wieder gemütlich machen möchte, VOLLRUN!


 Von einen auf den anderen Moment wird das vorher so gemütliche angeln zum Adrenalin geladenen Abenteuer. Hektisch reißt man den Reißverschluss des Schlafsackes auf, und versucht so schnell wie möglich in die Schuhe zu kommen. Den Dauerton der Funke im Rücken, der einen noch hektischer werden lässt , hat man es dann endlich geschafft, die Schuhe anzuziehen, die Kopflampe zu schnappen, und durch das kleine Loch der 1/3 geöffneten Zelttür nach draußen zu gelangen. Schnell die Rute aufgenommen, und Kontakt zum Fisch aufnehmen. 


 Die große Spannung , die während des Drills aufkommt, lässt einen alles um sich herum Nebensächlich werden.  “Wie wird der Fisch reagieren?” “Ist es der lang ersehnte Zielfisch?” und viele andere Fragen gehen einen durch den Kopf. Bis er dann endlich über den Kescher gleitet, und sich die große Anspannung endlich löst, und in purer Freude übergeht. Alles hat gepasst, der richtige Köder, zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Platz. Herrlich!









 Ganz ehrlich, während ich hier so sitze, und diese kleine Geschichte schreibe, stellt sich mir diese Frage eigentlich gar nicht “Warum ausgerechnet Karpfen“.  Ich sitze hier vorm PC, schau nach draußen, und ärgere mich, das es wohl noch lange dauern wird, bis meine kleine Geschichte endlich wieder Realität wird. 


 Dennoch muss man sich mit dieser Frage des öfteren auseinander setzten. Von den Stippern muss man sich anhören lassen, das diese Angelei  doch viel zu grob wäre, mit den dicken Schnüren, und den steifen Ruten. Die hälfte der Karpfenangler sei doch gar nicht mehr in der Lage, mit einen 0,10er Vorfach und 1gr Pose Rotaugen zu fangen.
 Von den Kollegen, die sich die Zanderangelei mit Gufi auf die Fahnen geschrieben haben, bekommt man dann zu hören, das es angeln für blöde ist, wenn sich der Fisch selber hakt, und man ihn quasi nur noch rausholen muss. Den Biss zu spüren und  im richtigen Moment den Anschlag zu setzten, das ist angeln.
 Spätestens wenn sie dann auf unsere Ausrüstung  zu sprechen kommen, ist für sie dann alles klar. “Mit Futterboot, Echolot , Funkbissanzeiger und co, das hat doch nichts mehr mit angeln zu tun”


Meiner Meinung nach ist das Karpfenangeln alles andere als “Angeln für blöde”! Wenn  man nicht an einen überbesetzten Vereinstümpel angelt, muss halt auch alles passen, damit sich ein dauerhafter Erfolg einstellt. Wie oben schon erwähnt, der richtige Köder, an der richtigen Montage zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort. Dies sind die Puzzelteilchen, die man  sich Stück für Stück an einen neuen Gewässer erarbeiten muss. Und selbst wenn man genau weiss, wie man es an genau diesen Gewässer anstellen muss, muss man sich der individuellen Situation anpassen. Dies macht halt auch den Reiz am Karpfenangeln aus.









 Das Natur Erlebnis wird bei allen Anglern immer ganz groß geschrieben. Ich finde, das wir Karpfenangler noch am meisten von diesen Erlebnis haben. Wir sitzen nicht nur Stunden, sondern Tage am Wasser, und  können die Natur stundenlang auf uns einwirken lassen. Jemand, der Stundenlang auf seiner Pose oder Rutenspitze starrt, sitzt zwar in der Natur, nimmt diese doch kaum wahr. 









Zum Schluss  gibt es dann noch das Argument: Der Karpfen selbst. Der Karpfen ist einer der Fischarten in unseren Gewässern, der sich in seiner Form und Farbe in fast jeden Fisch wieder neu erfindet. Jeder hat dort seine Lieblinge. Ich persönlich stehe total auf lang gestreckte Schuppis, diese sind zwar nicht sonderlich schwer, sind in meinen Augen aber viel schöner, als ein fettgefressener Spiegler mit Boiliewampe. 
 In seiner Kampfkraft ist dieser Fisch auch  unheimlich kraftvoll, wo sich die ein oder andere Fischart  auch eine Scheibe von abschneiden könnten. 









Letztendlich will ich mich auch gar nicht rechtfertigen, wieso ich zu 90% nur auf Karpfen angel. Ich will einfach die Dinge machen, die mir am meisten Freude bereiten. Da könnte man mich genauso fragen, wieso ich meine Freundin liebe. Einfach weil es so ist!

In diesen Sinne wünsche ich euch noch viele herrliche Stunden und Tage am Wasser!


----------



## Lupus (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk Dezember: Warum ausgerechnet auf Karpfen?*

*Warum?...*Diese Frage ist schwieriger zu beantworten als ich ürsprünglich dachte!!
Ich versuche es mal indem ich meinen persönlichen Weg zum Karpfenanglen beschreibe. 

Mit Abstand zu den Geschehnissen lassen sich sicher einige Schlüsselerlebnisse identifizieren!

Schon seit meiner Kindheit begleite ich meinen Vater zum Zanderangeln! Ich konnte gerade laufen als mich mein Vater für kurze Zeit mit ans Wasser nahm. Natürlich machte ich dann auch den Angelschein um auch selbst den Fischen nachzustellen. 

Als ungeduldiger Mensch faszinierte mich der Fang der Köderfische mehr als die ewige Warterei auf einen Zander, der sich dann auch noch reinkurbeln ließ wie ein nasser Sack! Beim Köderfischstippen hatte ich bald auch den ein oder anderen Klodeckel an der Rute der das Vorfach sprengte. Zu Beginn meiner Angelkarriere verbrachte ich nur sehr wenig Zeit mit diesem Hobby! Lediglich in den Ferien und alle halbe Jahre mal zum Forellensee mehr ergab sich einfach nicht! Dementsprechend lernte ich sehr langsam....|uhoh:

Als Jugendlicher ging ich mit meinem Vater in den Ferien zwar noch zum Angeln, aber während die Männer in der Ferienwohnung Skat spielten musste ich ja auch irgendwie die Zeit rum bekommen. Ich packte meine bescheidene Ausrüstung und begab mich mit 2 Ruten an den kleinen Teich an dem auch die Köderfische gefangen wurden. Bis zum Einbruch der Dunkeltheit fischte ich hier alleine und fing auch schon den ein oder anderen größeren Brassen. Auch kleine Karpfen um 1 Kg waren dabei. Schon hier viel mir auf, dass sie unter den anderen Fischen gleicher Größe herausragten! Sie waren eindeutig die stärksten Kämpfer an der Rute!
Das Gewässer war ausgezeichnet für mich um zu lernen.Bald konnte ich die Bisse von Aal, Brassen und Karpfen nur allein an der Bewegung meiner Rutenspitze unterscheiden.

Eines Nachmittags versammelten wir uns mal wieder zur Köderfischbeschaffung an diesem Gewässer. Neben meiner Stippe warf ich auch meine Pickerrute mit einem Tauwurm am Haken aus. Nach einer halben Stunde bekam ich einen mächtigen Biss und ich drillte einen riesigen Karpfen (3KG#6) ans Ufer. Die Rollenbremse kreischte und ich brauchte mit der 2,7m Rute und dem dünnen Vorfach so viel Platz, dass mein Vater mit seinen Freunden ihre Ruten aus dem Wasser nehmen mussten! Endlich hatte ich den Fisch gekeschert.Was für ein Tier! Ein makelloser Schuppenkarpfen lag nach einem spektakulären Drill in meinem Kescher! *Jetzt war ich infiziert!* 

Es sollten noch Jahre vergehen bis es dann entgültig der reine Karpfenvirus war der mich befallen hatte!

Richtig gezielt auf Karpfen ging es für mich immer noch nicht los. Mit meiner Volljährigkeit und dem Führerschein vergrößerte sich auch meine Selbstständigkeit. Ich war nicht mehr darauf angewiesen mit meinem Vater zum fischen zu fahren sondern konnte allerlei verrückte Sachen mit meinen Freunden unternehmen.
Gemeinsam mit 2 Freunden fuhren wir in die Gegend wo ich meine ersten Krpfen gefangen hatte ! Neben der Zanderausrüstung hatte ich auch *eine (!!!) Tüte Erdbeerboilies* im Gepäck. Außerdem Fertigrigs.
Mein gesamtes Wissen in Bezug auf die Montage kann man mit einem Satz zusammenfassen.

*Der Boilie muss ans Haar! *Ich hatte keine Ahnung was ein Festblei ist und auch von einem Boiliestopper hatte ich noch nie gehört!
Das Anfüttern nicht ganz unbedeutend ist, wußte ich schon zu diesem Zeitpunkt. Aus diesem Grund  warf ich, während des Stippens,  unter einem Baum 5 oder 6 meiner Chemoboilies ins Wasser.    

Am nächsten Tag warf ich meine *Aalrute mit 35g Tiroler Hölzel und Haarmontage *an den Platz! Ihr werdet es erraten. Nach einigen Stunden lief die Rute ab und ein 7kg Fisch landete in meinem Kescher!

*Ein wahres Monster *in meinen Augen und auch in dem meiner Freunde! Der größte Fisch den ich je gefangen hatte und er war auch schwerer als alle Fische die mein Vater mit seinen Kumpels je gefangen hatte! 

Ich war fasziniert davon wie sehr man den Umfang seiner Fänge beeinflussen konnte! Sicher war der Fang dieses Fisches ein Schlüsselerlebniss! Wenn ich heute an dieses euphorische Gefühl zurückdenke, weiß ich das solche Erlebnisse auch eine Belastung sein können! Nie wieder hat mich der Fang eines solchen Fisches so dermaßen euphorisiert.


Warum den nun ausgerechnet auf Karpfen! Sie sind groß und kampfstark! Ich gewann zunehmend den Eindruck, dass sie sich beeinflussen lassen. Beim Zanderangeln hatte ich immer den Eindruck völlig vom Glück abhängig zu sein! Sind sie in Fressstimmung oder sind sie es nicht... mal bissen sie bei mir mal bei meinem Nachbarn. Ein Musster konnte ich nicht ausmachen. (Aus heutiger Sicht ist das natürlich Unsinn)
Beim Karpfenangeln war das deutlich anders und das gefiel mir sehr! 

Geangelt hätte ich wohl immer, den besonders die Atmosphäre am Wasser und die Zeit in der Natur waren für mich immer schon spannend! 


http://img213.*ih.us/img213/4056/p1020187a.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us



Die Karpfenangelei entwickelte sich bei mir aber vermutlich in erster Linie wegen den Erfolgen zu einer wahren Passion!

Nach dem Fang des 14 pfd. Fisches war aus mir immer noch kein richtiger (Karpfen-) Angler geworden. Ich verschlang allerdings schon ständig alle Beiträge im Blinker zum Thema Karpfenangeln. Ich trat das erste mal in meinem Leben in einen Verein ein und fischte mit, aus heutiger Sicht, fragwürdigen Methoden auf Karpfen. Das ganze mit mässigem Erfolg.

Meine Kenntnis über Montagen und Futter verbesserten sich zwar, doch eine wirklich großen Fisch fing ich nicht. Ein letztes Schlüsselerlebniss fehlte noch um mich zu einem ausdauernden und angagierten Karpfenangler zu machen!

Nachdem ich nochmals alle Beiträge zur Karpfenangelei studiert hatte wollte ich meine erste langfristig geplante Vorfütterung durchführen.
Eine Woche lang fuhr ich jeden Abend ans Wasser um zu füttern! Pellets, Mais und Paniermehl flogen in Apfelsinen großen Bällen ins Wasser! Meine Umwelt hielt mich für total bekloppt (Daran hat sich übrigens bis heute nichts geändert!:q)! Eine Woche füttern ohne zu angeln! Wo gibt’s denn so was...#c

Ich hatte das Gewässer selbst ausgewählt und auch die Stelle war meine Idee! Am geplanten  Angeltag sagte mir dann noch mein Kumpel ab! Ich hatte bereits aufgebaut und wollte nicht wieder alles zurück zum Auto bringen! Alleine am Wasser und das an diesem See...nun ja es war alles vorbereitet und ich wollte keinen Rückzieher machen!

Den Abend und die halbe Nacht lang tat sich nichts ….nichts außer jeder Menge Reiherenten auf meinem Platz die meine Bissanzeiger immer wieder auslösten!
Ich war sehr aufgeregt, weil ich alleine am Wasser war..man könnte auch sagen ich hatte die Hosen voll /und zwar gestrichen#d).  
Ich hatte die Ruten trotz der geringen Distanz von vielleicht 60m steil gestellt. Das Schreibe ich jetzt nur mal damit ihr euch das Bild besser vorstellen könnt.

Ich liege also auf meinem Bedchair und alle halbe Stunde piept es. Ich war bestimmt 7 oder 8 mal an den Ruten um zu checken das es wirklich die Enten waren. Um 3Uhr oder halb vier passiert dann folgendes...................................................................
P*iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii*
Äh öh was ist den das?             	*Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii* iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii                  [B]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/B]
Das kann jawohl keine Ente sein!! Ich stand auf und lief zur Rute! Der Mond stand hell über dem See und die Rute wippte tierisch in Richtung Wasser!
[B]Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii![/B] Ich nahm die Rute aus dem Pod und es begann der beste und härteste Drill denn ich bis dato jemals erlebt hatte! Ich war ganz alleine am Wasser ! Im nachhinein bin ich  mir nicht mehr sicher, aber ich meine ich hätte ca. 30 min. gebraucht um den Fisch aus dem Wasser zu bekommen. Es war nämlich nicht so ganz einfach...*ohne* Kescherstab und nur mit dem Netz!!!! Ich sackte einen für mich riesigen Fisch ein und legte die Rute neu aus! In der Nacht schrieb ich noch eine SMS an Freunde! Ich schrieb: „Der muss zweistellig sein!“ Gemeint hatte ich, dass ich wohl einen Fisch mit mindestens 10 Kilo gefangen hatte! Ich setzte mich erstmal auf den Sandboden! Und ich hab mich halb tot gelacht! Ich konnte einfach nicht anders!Ich hab kein Auge mehr zugetan wie ihr euch sicher vorstellen könnt! Schon wieder dieses euphorische Gefühl:l!

Am nächsten Morgen besuchten mich meine Freundin und ein paar Freunde! Die Digitalwaage zeigte ein Gewicht von 18kg an!
Die spannende Nacht der extreme Drill und dieses fantastische Erfolgserlebnis haben mich nicht mehr losgelassen!

http://img24.*ih.us/img24/5882/fangd.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us



Darum Karpfenanglen!


Gruß
Lupus


----------



## tarpoon (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk Dezember: Warum ausgerechnet auf Karpfen?*

Es ist Donnerstag Nacht. Ich liege in meinem Bett und starre an die Decke.Meine Freundin schläft neben mir schon seit einer ganzen Weile.  An Einschlafen ist bei mir im Moment nicht zu denken. Viel zu aufgeregt bin ich noch, ist es doch nicht mehr als zwei Stunden her dass ich am Ufer "meines" Sees stand. Eigentlich wollte ich nur kurz zum füttern. Doch der See, mein See zog mich mal wieder in seinen Bann.







Aus kurz mal Füttern wurden 3 Stunden die ich an seinen Ufern verbrachte. Lautlos schlich ich mich durch dichtes Schilf, verharrte still hinter dem kleinen Hornkrautfeld und beobachtete lange den kleinen schlammigen Teil der Bucht, der Teil in dem man die Fische in der Regel Abends beim letzten Sonnenbad beobachten kann. 







Heute war allerdings außer einem Trupp halbwüchsiger Graser nichts zu sehen. Es ist schon beeindruckend ihnen beim Spiel knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche zu zu schauen. Irgendwie erinnern sie mich immer an kleine Haie. 
Doch wo sind die großen, alten, nussbraunen Fische? Die wegen denen ich hier bin. Wo ist der eine besonders markante Fisch mit dem kleinen schwarzen Fleck auf seiner Flanke? Seinetwegen bin ich wirklich hier!
Als ich im Gras auf der Lauer liege erschrecke ich förmlich als mir die Schönheit der Natur um mich herum ins Auge fällt. 






Nach all dem ganzen Arbeitsstress hatte ich fast den Blick dafür verloren. Endlich hab ich wieder etwas Gelegenheit mich auf die wesentlichen Dinge zu besinnen.








Nachdem ich mir einen Überblick verschafft hatte entschied ich mich dazu nur ganz sparsam einen relativ großen Bereich zu füttern. Zentral im See an dem einen Seerosenfeld. Dort vermutete ich die Fische.






Ich hatte allerdings keine Ahnung wo die Fische waren, ob sie fressen, ob noch ein anderer füttert und ob ich morgen überhaupt eine gute Stelle bekommen würde. 
Auf dem Weg zurück zum Auto zeigte der See sich nochmals von seiner besten Seite.







Freitag Abend bin ich wieder hier. Dann aber mit der nötigen Ausrüstung.
Langsam weicht die Aufregung der Müdigkeit und ich verliere mich ins  Land der Träume. Merkwürdiger Weise träume ich am Wasser immer besonders  Intensiv, geht Euch das auch so?







Freitag klingelt der Wecker extra eine Stunde früher als sonnst.  Umsonst, ich bin bereits vor dem Weckerklingeln wach. das Auto muss noch  beladen werden. Leider kann ich es nicht bereits beladen über Nacht an  der Straße stehen lassen. Ich bin da ein gebranntes Kind. Es gibt leider  zu viele böse Menschen. Der Arbeitstag ist spannend aber zieht sich wie  ein Gummiband wenn man in Gedanken immer abschweift. 







Mittags halte ich es nicht mehr aus und verabschiede mich ins  wohlverdiente Wochenende. Keine halbe Stunde später rolle ich die  letzten Meter Straße auf dem Weg zum See. Meine Anspannung und Vorfreude  steigert sich ins Unermessliche.







Ein paar Meter noch und ich kann von der Anhöhe am Anfang des Feldweges  einen Blick auf die Wasserfläche erhaschen. Die Stimmung ist traumhaft.  Das Thermometer zeigt 26° und der leichte Wind kommt aus Westen. Der  Himmel ist leicht bedeckt und die Luft drückend. Es riecht nach nasser  Matte. 
Augenblicke später kommt mein Auto am Strand zum stehen. Von hieraus werde ich starten.






Ich muss erst mal raus aus dem Auto, Luft holen. Ich brauche immer erst  einige Minuten um anzukommen. Ich stehe an der kleinen Badestelle und  starre aufs Wasser. Sammel mich, bewerte in meinem Kopf nochmals alle  äußeren Gegebenheiten. 
Erst jetzt stelle ich fest, ich bin allein. Ich habe den gesamten See für mich. Heute gehört der See mir, Ich gehöre dem See.
Schnell aber trotzdem bedacht mache ich mein Boot fertig und belade es.  Minuten wirken wie Stunden. Es kann einfach nicht schnell genug gehen.  Ein letzter Blick und ich stoße mich kraftvoll vom Ufer ab. Das Boot  treibt fast geräuschlos dahin, es strengt mich überhaupt nicht an die  Ruder zu bedienen. Der Focus meiner Gedanken bin im Moment nicht ich. Es  hat eine scheinbar fremde Kraft die Ruder übernommen. Ich bin durch und  durch getränkt von Jagdtrieb.         


Der Swim ist schnell bezogen. Es gleicht fast einem Ritual.
Nachdem die Montagen ihren Platz gefunden haben steht auch der Rest des Camps in Windeseile. 







Ich liebe es allein und nur mit der nötigsten Ausrüstung mit der Natur zu verschmelzen.






Jeder Gegenstand hat seinen Platz. Ich kann Unordnung am Wasser nicht  leiden. Zu sehr würde es mein Bild stören, meinen ästhetischen  Ansprüchen nicht genügen.






 Bin ich am Wasser, möchte ich mein Umfeld auch so wenig wie möglich  beeinflussen. Am liebsten wäre es mir würde ich überhaupt nicht  auffallen. Ich liebe es mich als Teil der Natur zu sehen. Mich dem  natürlichen Rhythmus an zu passen. Ich gehe dann meistens wenn es dunkel  wird zu Bett und bin beim erwachen der Natur wieder wach. Ich merke wie  gut mir das tut. Das alles macht für mich das  Karpfenfischen aus!







Getoppt wird das alles natürlich noch durch die Schönheit der Fische.






und netten Bekanntschaften


Gerade diese euphorische Intensität beim Fischen erlebe ich nur bei der  Jagd auf Karpfen. Das ist aber nur meine eigene, ganz spezielle Passion.  Unser Hobby erlebt mit Sicherheit jeder etwas anders und jeder legt  seine Prioritäten individuell fest. Keiner sollte wegen der Ausübung  "seines Hobbys" oder seiner Interpretation davon verurteilt werden. Wir  ALLE teilen das gleiche Hobby, jeder auf seine Weise. Seien wir doch  froh das unser Hobby so viele Facetten bietet. 







so denn...
heiko


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk Dezember: Warum ausgerechnet auf Karpfen?*

Der letzte Carp Talk..


























in diesem Jahr.:q

Danke für die Mühe an die "Carp talker".#6


----------



## yassin (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk Dezember: Warum ausgerechnet auf Karpfen?*

Jungs, das habt ihr wieder super geschrieben #6
aber es scheint fast so als wenn wir alle gleich sind..ich zumindest finde mich in den Berichten sofort wieder.|rolleyes


----------



## heidsch (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk Dezember: Warum ausgerechnet auf Karpfen?*

schön gemacht jungs !

darf ich einen wunsch für's nächste jahr äußern ?

ich hätte gern das ihr, wenn möglich und sinnvoll, öfter mal eure beiträge mit solch schönen bildern unterlegt.
das lockert ungemein auf und wer sieht sich nicht gern solch tolle fotos an ?!

ansonsten bleibt noch DANKE zu sagen - ich weiss wieviel zeit hinter solchen berichten steckt.
man kann das garnicht genug würdigen #6.

auf das euch die ideen nicht ausgehen  - bis 2011.



mfg heidsch


----------



## Lupus (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk Dezember: Warum ausgerechnet auf Karpfen?*

Hallo,
erstmal Danke für das Lob, ich finde es immer wieder gut wenn ein Feedback kommt!

Das mit den Fotos hat sich so eingebürgert...und da es uns selbst auch sehr gutbgefällt werden wir das sicher beibehalten:q


Auf das uns die Ideen nicht ausgehen hat Heidsch geschrieben...es ist nicht immer einfach ein Thema zu finden...erst recht nicht wenn alle dazu eine Meinung oder wissen haben sollen!!!
Im namen der gesamten CT Gruppe sage ich jetzt einfach mal wenn ihr gerne einen Bericht  zu einem bestimmten Thema lesen wollt, dann immer her mit den Vorschlägen!

Gruß

Lupus#h


----------



## marcus7 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk Dezember: Warum ausgerechnet auf Karpfen?*

Hallo!

Wieder einmal mehr als gut gelungen.

Die Bilder toppen diesmal alles!

Sehr tolle fotos dabei!#6

Und schön zu lesen natürlich auch, TOP!

mfg


----------



## rob (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk Dezember: Warum ausgerechnet auf Karpfen?*

tolle fotos, super berichte, wie immer wenn carptalk drauf steht!
danke für das ganze jahr und ich freu mich schon auf weitere berichte.
lg rob


----------



## NickAdams (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk Dezember: Warum ausgerechnet auf Karpfen?*

Herrliche Bilder mit schön zu lesenden Berichten. Weiter so!

So long,

Nick


----------



## wolkenkrieger (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk Dezember: Warum ausgerechnet auf Karpfen?*

Warum ausgerechnet auf Karpfen?

Nun ... Weil es meiner Meinung nach eine der wenigen Angelarten ist, wo stundenlanges Warten auf den Biss das "einfach nur die Beine lang machen" legitimiert 

Ich bin Karpfenangler und das mit großer Freude ... aber dennoch sicherlich kein typischer.

Bei mir ist der Fang Nebensache. Ich bin am Wasser nur des "am Wasser sein" wegen. Und als Karpfenangler kann man das leiblich ausleben.

Wenn die Montagen ausgebracht sind, auf dem Campinggrill das Würstchen oder das Steak brutzelt, erwartet keiner, dass man im Minutentakt Fische aus dem Wasser zieht. Man kann stundenlang einfach mal gar nichts machen, ohne dass man von anderen Anglern komisch angeguckt wird.

Ich bin als Jugendlicher oft mit den Kumpels ans Wasser gefahren, nur um dort im Zelt zu pennen ... weg von den Eltern und Sprüchen wie "Hausaufgaben gemacht?" oder "Räum dein Zimmer auf!".

Zugegeben: die Sprüche kommen heute nicht mehr (obwohl ... der Spruch mit dem Zimmer kommt von meiner Holden hin und wieder schon noch :q) aber das Campingfeeling ist heute noch so, wie vor 20 Jahren.

Ok, heute liegt man auf einer gepolsterten Liege ... dem Alter der Knochen ist es geschuldet, dass eine dünne Luftmatratze nicht mehr reicht. Aber dennoch: das Feeling zählt.

Und was gibt es schöneres, als ein gutes Gefühl zu haben und hin und wieder auch einen schönen Fisch zu fangen? :l

Es gibt einen schönen Spruch: Männer schlafen gern auf der Couch. Das ist wie Camping und liegt ihnen im Blut :vik:

Und als Karpfenangler kann ich beides verbinden: das Campingfeeling mit der leidenschaft für's Angeln.


----------



## Brummel (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk Dezember: Warum ausgerechnet auf Karpfen?*

Hallo zusammen.

ich habe eben beim Lesen und Betrachten der Fotos ne richtig wehmütige Stimmung bekommen#6 weil es bis zum Beginn der wärmeren Jahreszeit noch so lange hin ist.
Bin zwar kein ausschließlicher Karpfenangler aber solche begeisterten Geschichten zu lesen macht wohl jedem Angler den größten Spaß #6#r.


Gruß Torsten#h


----------



## angler1996 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk Dezember: Warum ausgerechnet auf Karpfen?*

danke für diese Berichte und Fotos.
Ich will das es taut (obwohl ich gerne Ski fahre)
Das gezielte Beobachten/ Beschleichen und im Idealfall Fangen eines Karpfens an der Oberfläche, der Moment, wo er den Köder nimmt, ist einfach nur genial.
( Tirfft aber auch auf andere Fischarten zu)
Gruß A.


----------



## Carras (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk Dezember: Warum ausgerechnet auf Karpfen?*

Herzlichen Dank für die Blumen 

Wie immer aber,...darf oder "soll" jeder der Lust und Zeit hat, hier gerne auch seine Sicht der Dinge niederschreiben....
Ist auch schön für uns, wenn wir sehen, daß sich die Leute hier auf dem Board an der Sache beteiligen.


----------



## colognecarp (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk Dezember: Warum ausgerechnet auf Karpfen?*

Von mir auch einen dicken Daumen hoch, macht weiter so #h

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## heidsch (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk Dezember: Warum ausgerechnet auf Karpfen?*

Dann werd ich auch mal ein paar Zeilen dem Thema widmen….

*Warum ausgerechnet auf Karpen?*

  Tja … wo fängt man da am besten an? Am Anfang war der Wasserstoff …
  Nein – das würde wohl zu weit führen .

  Also, warum ausgerechnet auf Karpfen? 
  Nun ja, warum denn nicht? Man könnte ja auch fragen warum ausgerechnet Hecht, Zander, Aal, Waller, Forelle … etc. etc.
  Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass sich bei jedem Angler irgendwann eine Vorliebe für gewisse Fischarten/Angelmethoden heraus kristallisiert.
  Was macht denn den Reiz der zu einer gewissen Spezialisierung führt aus?
  Ist es der Fisch selbst - auf Grund seines guten Geschmacks? Oder ist es die Art der bevorzugten Angelmethode? Der kraftvolle Drill oder das aufkommende Adrenalin?
  Warum gehen Spinnfischer gern stundenlang mit ihrer Rute um den See? Für mich undenkbar…da würde mir einfach die nötige Ausdauer fehlen. Nicht das ich es noch nie versucht hätte .

  Also warum ausgerechnet der Karpfen?
  Angefangen hat alles mit einem kleinen aber feinen 38cm Schuppi. Nachdem ich in meinen Anfängen hauptsächlich den Räubern auf die Schuppen gegangen bin, wollte ich schlicht und einfach auch mal einen dieser kampfstarken Fische fangen.
  Angespornt durch die einschlägigen Fachzeitschriften, in welchen man ja öfters solche Giganten bestaunen darf, konnte ich nicht anders – es musste ein Karpfen her.
  Am besten gleich ein 20’er. So schwer kann das doch wohl nicht sein .
  Natürlich sollte es  „wenn schon denn schon“ auch unter Verwendung der englischen Methode sein.
  Irgendwas musste ja schließlich an diesen Teigmurmeln dran sein – sonst würden ja nicht so viele Karpfen darauf reinfallen.
  Also hab ich mir ne Tüte Boilies der „Geheimfirma“ besorgt und schon konnte es losgehen. Ein bischen Glück kam auch noch dazu, da ich bereits bei meinem 2. Ansitz einen wunderschönen atemberaubenden 2 Pfünder landete. Da er das Mindestmaß um sage und schreibe 3cm überragte  wurde er entsprechend waidgerecht dem Endverbraucher zugeführt.
  In diesem Fall – ich selbst.








  Nun ja – da mögen die Geschmäcker wohl etwas auseinander gehen, aber besonders deliziös fand ich ihn nicht – im Gegensatz zu meiner Schwiegermutter.
  Und da man sich ja mit der Schwiegermutter gut stellen sollte, rang sie mir das Versprechen ab wenigstens einmal im Jahr einen Karpfen für Silvester zu fangen.
  Bevorzugte Garmethode: „Karpfen Blau“ – versteht sich.
  Um das mal vorweg zu nehmen – dieses ist mir auch jedes Jahr geglückt …  ausser in diesem Jahr .
  Da sich Karpfen über 10pf jedoch schlecht als Ganzes in einen Kochtopf quetschen lassen, hatte ich auch gleich – welch Freude – meine Höchstgrenze der zu entnehmenden Fische.

  Mit der Zeit steigerten sich auch die Durchschnittsgewichte und ich hatte meine Passion gefunden.
  Den ganzen Tag gelangweilt auf dem Bedchair liegen und die Ruhe und Schönheit der Natur geniessen. Nein – ist nur Spass.

  Jedoch … durch ausbleibende Erfolge kam ich irgendwann an den Punkt mir die Frage nach dem „Warum“ zu stellen. Soll es das etwa gewesen sein? Wozu der ganze Aufwand?
  Um tagelang am Wasser auf seiner faulen Haut zu liegen? Nein – das kann es nicht sein,oder!

  Erst jetzt bekam ich den Blick für’s Wesendliche. Nicht etwa die kampfstarken Fische oder das einem beim Biss durchströmende Adrenalin sind die Gründe für meine Leidenschaft.
  Nein … vielmehr sind es die Ruhe und die Entspannung welche einem den Alltag vergessen lassen.
  Die Schönheit der Natur…
  Einfach mal den Kopf frei kriegen und die Akkus neu aufladen.
  Das sind die Gründe warum ICH angeln gehen. Und mit dieser Einstellung bin ich auch sicherlich nicht allein.








  Das es nun ausgerechnet der Karpfen geworden ist …
  Nun ja, ich würde Lügen wenn ich nicht einen Kick beim Drill bekommen würde … wenn nicht irgendwo bei jedem Biss die Hoffnung auf einen Neuen besonderen Fisch aufkommen würde.
  Aber geht das nicht jedem Angler so? Egal welchem Fisch er nachstellt?
  Und meinen ganz persönlicher Drang zum Tacklewahn kann ich beim Karpfenangeln ja schließlich auch ausgiebig ausleben – oh wie schön .

  Also … genießt die Ruhe und die Natur. Geht sorgsam mit ihnen um. Last kein Müll rumliegen und führt euch nicht wie eine Horde wildgewordenen Affen auf … damit wir weiterhin unserem Hobby frönen können.
  Alles andere hat nur mehr Regeln und Verbote zur Folge.









  In diesem Sinne …






mfg heidsch


----------



## meckpomm (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk Dezember: Warum ausgerechnet auf Karpfen?*

*Warum eigentlich Karpfen?*

Letztendlich hab ich mir über eine derartige Frage auch schon so manches Mal Gedanken gemacht. Man hat ja so manche freie Minute beim Angeln bzw. kann sie sich einfach nehmen. Im ersten Augenblick kommen da ähnliche Gedanken, wie sie euch auch gekommen sind. Man erinnert sich an schöne Erlebnisse, den ersten Fisch oder den größten Fisch. Viele glückliche Erinnerungen, die negativen vergisst man ja zum Glück schnell wieder. Aber man hat auch viele Bilder vor Augen, die mit dem Angeln eigentlich nicht so viel zu tun haben. Also warum überhaupt Karpfen?
Für mich persönlich soll der Fang eines jeden Fisches eigentlich immer etwas besonders bleiben. Ich möchte mich mit dem Gewässer, seinem Umfeld und seinen Bewohnern auseinander setzen. Ich möchte mir Gedanken machen! Ich möchte immer wissen, wieso ich gerade an einem Gewässer fange und wieso auch nicht. Liegt es am Wetter, am Köder, am Gerät? Für mich ist ehrlich gesagt, dieses Rätzel der Reiz und der Ansporn zugleich. Wenn ich weiß, wie in einem Gewässer der Hase läuft, dann muss ich nicht noch alle Karpfen des Gewässers fangen, dann reicht es auch, wenn ich der Meinung bin: mit ein wenig Zeit, könnte ich es tun. Das ist vielfach aber gar nicht so einfach, manchmal verbringe ich an Gewässer viele Monate, bis ich es verstehe. Die erste Zeit muss ich gar nicht die Rute auspacken. Oft bin ich erstmal viele Stunden mit dem Echolot unterwegs, schnorchle den Flachwasserbereich ab oder schaue mich mit dem Fernglas um. Das macht oft genug richtig Spaß. Dass man dadurch mehr über das Gewässer lernt, als kaum jemand zuvor, ist ein interessanter Nebeneffekt. 

http://img822.*ih.us/img822/1372/35470455.jpg

http://img269.*ih.us/img269/1341/37340138.jpg

So gewinnt man eine ganze Menge Erkenntnisse über das Wasser und die Bewohner. Irgendwann überlegt man sich dann Theorien, wo man die Fische wie fangen kann, und probiert es aus: Sind die Karpfen wirklich von der kleinen Muschelbank in der Gewässermitte angezogen? Stehen sie jetzt wirklich im Seerosenfeld? Mögen sie Zuckmückenlarven? Und vor allem, fressen sie dort auch? Mit offenen Augen, lernt man viel, auch wenn man sich seine Zeit zum Angeln einteilen muss.


*Aber wieso Karpfen?* 

Karpfen sind für mich gar nicht unbedingt schön. Karpfen sind für mich Fische. Eigentlich möchte ich für mich sogar behaupten, dass sie ersetzbar sind. Das merke ich regelmäßig im Winter, wenn ich andere Fischarten beangle. Das drum herum bleibt ja doch das gleiche, wenn ich auf Hecht fische oder auf Zander oder auf große Brassen. Um nicht zufällig zu fangen, muss ich mich mit dem Fischen und ihrem Lebensraum befassen. Das Gerät ist ein anderes, angepasster eben. Ein 10 Pfund Hecht kämpft am passenden Gerät nicht minder wie ein 10 Pfund Karpfen. Da möchte ich mir meine Verhältnisse auch bewahren. Nur weil überall 50 Pfund Karpfen gefangen werden, macht mir meine Art des Angelns nicht weniger Spaß. Nur weil im Bodden Meterfische mitunter an der Tagesordnung sind, steigt meine Messlatte nicht. Wichtig ist mir, dass ich Spaß habe, dass ich eine Herausforderung habe. Wenn irgendwann der ultimative Karpfenköder erfunden ist, der die Fische quer durch den See anlockt, dann werde ich das Angeln auf Karpfen aufgeben. Dann ist der Reiz verloren. Wenn ich irgendwann auf zu viele Leute Rücksicht nehmen muss, weil alle auf Karpfen fischen oder alle das gleiche machen, dann such ich mir ein anderes Gewässer.

http://img576.*ih.us/img576/7128/54471998.jpg

http://img843.*ih.us/img843/9876/86249473.jpg


*Aber wieso fische ich dann noch auf Karpfen?*

Ja, wieso überhaupt? Karpfen sind bei uns vergleichsweise selten. Wenn man in guten Jahren mal 50 Fische fängt, dann ist das sehr gut. Nicht jeder fängt einen Karpfen. Das musste ich schnell feststellen. Große Hechte werden häufiger gefangen. Meterfische oder gar 1,20cm gibt es nahezu in jedem See. Gefangen werden sie von glücklichen Kollegen auch; wirklich gezielt, eigentlich nicht. Große Karpfen ab 20 Pfund werden von unspezialisierten Anglern kaum gefangen. Man spezialisiert sich. Irgendwann hat man aber zum Glück den Bogen raus, man fängt vereinzelnd, regelmäßig, häufiger. Das häufige Fangen ist mir aber dann schon wieder nix. Dann verliere ich den Bezug zum Fang; ich will mich zurückblickend auch noch an Fänge erinnern. Also suche ich eine neue Herausforderung in neuen Gewässern. Momentan hab ich zwar eine Grundvorstellung, von dem, was ich da beim Karpfenangeln tue, momentan hab ich auch die nötige Ausstattung, mit der ich arbeiten kann. Die Herausforderung ist nach wie vor da, weil ich auch immer wieder fragend vor dem trockenen Kescher stehe. Es gibt auch noch eine Menge Gewässer, mit denen ich mich auseinander setzen möchte. Das alles benötigt Zeit. Wenn ich diese Zeit irgendwann nicht mehr habe, dann kann ich mich dieser Herausforderung eben nicht mehr stellen. Aber dann kommen eben neue. Sei es eine andere Fischart, die speziell ist und die nicht jeder sonst beangelt. Ich kann mir aber auch vorstellen, dass es für mich die gleiche Erfüllung wäre, einer der wenigen Wölfe, die in Deutschland in Freiheit leben, mit der Fotokamera festzuhalten oder Seeadler beim Jagen zu beobachten.

http://img695.*ih.us/img695/8379/kopievondsc0397.jpg

Gruß
Rene


----------



## tarpoon (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk Dezember: Warum ausgerechnet auf Karpfen?*

@ heidsch & rene

danke euch, echt nett geschrieben und schön rene, dass du dich so rege am carptalk beteiligst. hast ja lange zeit hier im AB nichts mehr von dir hören lassen. genau solche beiträge brauchen wir hier viel häufiger...


----------



## meckpomm (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk Dezember: Warum ausgerechnet auf Karpfen?*

Moin,

ich finde es auch gut, dass sich einige mehr noch beteiligen. Das sind ja eigentlich alles Themen, zu denen jeder eine Meinung hat, egal wie lange er schon auf Karpfen fischt, was man im Karpfenunterforum eigentlich erwarten könnte , oder sich diese Meinung im Laufe der zwei Monate (?) bilden kann. Ich denke, wenn regelmäßig noch neue Meinungen hinzu kommen oder gar diskutiert werden, dann bleibt das Thema auch länger aktuell.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk Dezember: Warum ausgerechnet auf Karpfen?*

...oder wie ein Fisch einen Mann in seinen Bann ziehen kann.

Ich denke mal das der Grundstein des Karpfenangelns bei mir schon direkt zu Anfang meiner Anglerkarriere im Alter von 12 Jahren gelegt wurde, allerdings mehr aus Zufall.

Doch fangen wir der Reihe nach an.
_*
Meine Anglerische Laufbahn begann ich mit 12 Jahren 1980 am Weiher vom "Rod & Gun Club Darmstadt", das war ein alter Steinbruch, besser bekannt als "Bessunger Kiesgrube".

Im oberen Bereich gab es den besagten Forellenteich, aber weiter unten lag das Objekt meiner Begierde... ein alter See, nie bewirtschaftet und trotzdem voll mit Fischen...**

Dieser See lockte mit großen Forellen die aus dem oberen Teich entflohen waren und mit (in meinen Augen) riesigen Karpfen...**

Und wohl auch der Reiz des Verbotenen, denn das Betreten war aus Sicherheitsgründen strengstens untersagt. An drei Seiten Steilwände, an der vierten Seite führte ein Trampelpfad (besser "Rutschpfad") zum See... Und wer von euch "Bessunger Felsenkies" kennt, weiß welche schmerzhaften Wunden das Zeug reißt. Und wie die Klamotten danach aussehen.**
Jedenfalls sah meine Mutter immer direkt, wenn ich von einer Tour an diesen See wieder nach Hause kam. Dementsprechend war das Palaver zu Hause... Hausarrest, Taschengeldsperre und Fernsehverbot waren die Regel.

In ganz harten Fällen gab es Angelverbot...**


Wenn unser Taschengeld erlaubte, wurde eine Tageskarte für die "Grube  Prinz von Hessen" gekauft. Die kostete  1981 schon 7,70DM und dieser  Betrag spengte schon fast mein Budget. **
Da war nur noch ein klein bischen Geld für Maden, Mais und Paniermehl übrig.
Die Grube war damals schon ein schwieriges Gewässer und so kam es, das  ich monatelang mein Taschengeld opferte, ohne einen Fisch gefangen zu  haben.

Das elterliche Taxi wurde auch nur noch wiederwillig in Gang gesetzt  ("...bring erst mal einen Fisch mit nach Hause...") und so langsam  setzte der Frust ein.**

Bis auf "den" Tag... Es regnete schon den ganzen Tag in Strömen und ich  kauerte auf einem Campingstuhl im gelben Ostfriesennerz im Gebüsch und  wartete sehnlichst auf die Ankunft meines "Taxis". Auf einmal zog die Pose von meiner Rute ab, ich spang auf und landete erst einmal bis zu den Knien im Wasser. **
Anschlag, die 1.90m-Vollglasrute bog sich beänstigend und etwas "Großes" zog am anderen Ende der Schnur. Nach bangen Minuten (ich dachte es wären Stunden) lag er vor mir... ein "riesiger" Spiegelkarpfen von 43cm.

Da war er nun, der von den Eltern geforderte Fisch... endlich wieder Taxifarten ohne Gemurre zum Wasser...**

Der Fisch war schnell versorgt und im Plastikbeutel verstaut. **
Damals war "C&R" noch nicht erfunden, es gab nur "Fang und Verzehre" mit Ausnahme der untermaßigen Fische.
In diesem Moment stand meine Mutter hinter mir, ich zeigte ihr Stolz den Fisch und ab nach Hause.
Dort wollte ich den Fisch küchenfertig machen, doch der zeigte sich von  seiner unschönen Seite und spang quer über die Spüle und auf den  Fußboden.

Und irgendwie machte es da "klick" in mir... ein Monatelang erhoffter  Fisch lag da jetzt vor mir und er sah nicht mehr so schön aus, wie er  aus dem Wasser kam.**
Das Theater meiner Mutter war ohnegleichen und endete mit "...du bringst nie wieder einen Fisch mit nach Hause..."

Der Fisch wurde, so wie er war, an meine Großmutter verschenkt.**

Das war so prägend für mich das ich über 20!!!! Jahre keinen Fisch mehr  abgeschlagen, geschweige denn gegessen habe... der erste Fisch den ich  abgeschlagen und verzehrt habe, war mein erster Rhein-Zander...**


Mit 14 Jahren dann der nächste Höhepunkt: ich "durfte" in den AV Darmstadt eintreten.**
Dieser Verein hat u.a. den "Steinbrücker Teich" des Naherholungsgebietes  "Oberwaldhaus" gepachtet. Ein flacher, verschlammter Tümpel mit einem  alten Bachlauf der sich quer durch den See schlängelte.
Und natürlich... Ruder- und Tretboote, Erholungssuchende die immer die Enten mit Brot gefüttert haben.
Und wir, garnicht dumm, legten nur ein paar Meter weiter, unser Köder aus. Eine große Brotflocke an freier Leine...
Und fingen (wieder mal nur in unseren Augen) riesige Karpfen. In der Realität waren es aber nur "Satzer" bis ca. 40-50cm.

Ein alter Vereinskollege zeigt mir dann, wo die größeren Fische zu fangen waren... im alten Bachlauf. **
Ab da war ich "angefixt". Mein Gerät bestand damals aus einer Balzer Fibrex 3m/40-80gr und einer Quick 440p.
Dazu ein Sargblei, ein 30cm langes Vorfach mit 1er Haken. Köder war auch wieder eine Brotflocke.

Und ich fing "meine" Fische... Darunter auch etwas größere bis zu 70cm.  Allerdings habe ich nie wieder einen Karpfen abgeschlagen, sondern alle  wieder zurückgesetzt. Sehr zum Erstaunen der Spaziergänger und zum Unmut  vieler alter Vereinsmitglieder.**

Ein 14 Jähriger fängt größere Fische wie sie selbst und setzt die auch noch zurück...**

Irgendwann fühlte ich mich "sicher" genug, um an den "Waldteichen" zu  fischen. Das waren 5 kleinere Tümpel im Wald, wo auch unser Vereinsheim  stand.**
Allerdings war hier nur eine Rute gestattet, das hielt mich die ganze Zeit davon ab, dort zu fischen.
Es waren zwar kleine Gewässer, aber wunderschön. Einge Seerosenfelder,  Bäume die übers Wasser wuchsen und man hörte nur die Natur.

Anfangs war ich ziemlich planlos, was einem alten Mann auffiel. Er war  so etwas wie die "Angstperson" von uns Jugendlichen... Oft missmutig und  in sich gekehrt und wenn er mal was sagte, dann in seinem  polnisch-deutschen Dialekt was kaum zu verstehen war.**

Doch eines Tages scheinte er Mitleid mit mir zu haben und ich hatte einen Traumsommer...**
Er zeigte mir wie man Graskapfen mit Salatblättern fängt, wie man die  Karpfen beim Sonnenbad trotzdem davon überzeugt, den Köder einzusaugen.
Und weiß der Geier woher es es kannte: er fischte u.a. mit einer Teigkugel am  Haar... Und das lange bevor die Tommy`s davon Wind bekamen.

Diese Zeit werde ich wohl nie im Leben vergessen, es waren 5 Jahre die  mich und meine Angelleidenschaft prägten. Oder soll ich besser sagen  "Angelverrücktheit"??**

Da ich außerdem noch in der Bergwacht-Jugend war und wir auch in Umwelt- und Naturschutzangelegenheiten unterwegs waren, hatte ich auch neben dem Angeln ein Auge für die Natur drumherum.**
Heute bin ich schon lange aus Darmstadt weggezogen und habe nun endlich einen See gefunden, der mir ein ähnliches Naturerlebnis bietet wie die Waldteiche und die Grube Prinz von Hessen.
Wenn ich heute auf einer bequemen Liege an diesem See im Zelt rumlümmele und auf das Wasser blicke,  denke ich oft an die Zeit zurück, wo ich frierend auf einem Campingstuhl des Nachts am See gesessen habe und mir nichts mehr als den Sonnenaufgang herbei gewünscht habe...

Und das alles ist heute noch für mich eine Sache, die den Reiz des Karpfenangelns für mich ausmacht. Ich kann auf der einen Seite den Jagdsinstinkt ausleben, der seit Urzeiten im Menschen verankert ist.**

Allerdings geht es mir nicht so darum, unbedingt einen mehr oder weniger kapitalen Fisch zu fangen... Das Gesamt-Erlebnis Natur steht für mich an erster Stelle.

Ich kann mich dabei an der Natur erfreuen, die mir schon mehr als einmal gezeigt hat, das wir Menschen nur ein winziges Rädchen in diesem gigantischem Räderwerk sind.**
Eigentlich sind wir in und von der Natur nur geduldet und hatten ein riesiges Glück, das die Evolution uns mit dem Fortschritt bedacht hat.*_ 

Das sind und waren meine Beweggründe zum Karpfenangeln...


----------



## boiliemeister (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk Dezember: Warum ausgerechnet auf Karpfen?*

Schöner Bericht.
Weiter so,solche Berichte könnten öfter erscheinen.
Mfg Alex


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk Dezember: Warum ausgerechnet auf Karpfen?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Warum ausgerechnet auf Karpfen?
> 
> Nun ... Weil es meiner Meinung nach eine der wenigen Angelarten ist, wo stundenlanges Warten auf den Biss das "einfach nur die Beine lang machen" legitimiert  [...]




So siehts auch bei mir aus!  #6

Ansich liegt mir stundenlanges Rumgeliege/ Gesitze nicht. wenn ich angeln gehe, dann will ich Aktion. Ständig bin ich auf Draht, suche Fisch und vielversprechende Stellen und lebe meinen Jagdtrieb aus. Darum liebe ich das Spinnfischen so sehr.

Modernes Carphunting ist in seiner Ausübung aber wieder so passiv, dass ich mich nicht ständig genötigt fühle den Platz zu wechseln oder an den Montagen rumzufummeln.
Das angeln darf zur Nebensache werden.

Grillen, quatschen, sich zurücklehnen und die Natur beobachten, ein Bierchen trinken oder gar lesen?
Beim "normalen" Angeln für mich nur schwer mit meinem Jagdtrieb unter einen Hut zu bringen.
Beim "Carphunting" die Hauptbeschäftigung, wenn das Gerödel denn erstmal am Wasser, das Camp aufgebaut und die Montagen im Wasser sind.  Und selbst dann wird erst mal ein wenig gestippt oder mit der UL-Spinnrute geworfen...

Aber irgendwann ist Ruhe angesagt.
Dank Boilies, Festblei und Pieper hat man fast keine Arbeit mehr mit den Ruten. Selbsthakmontagen und schweres Gerät verzeihen verpennte Bisse.

Man kann sich nun mit allem Möglichen beschäftigen und hat trotzdem die Chance auf Fisch.

mit einer Sache kann ich mich aber nicht anfreunden: die Ruten im Wasser zu lassen, wenn ich pennen will. Dann bekomme ich kein Auge zu. |bigeyes

Somit bleibt modernes Karpfenfischen für mich eher eine Ausnahmeerscheinung neben dem "richtigen" Angeln.

Wirklich spannend hingegen finde ich das gezielte Karpfenangeln auf Sicht mit Schwimmbrot. Wenn sich diese Gelegenheit ergibt, lasse ich auch jede Spinnrute stehen.
Man ist mit allen Sinnen eingebunden, ist zu 100% beschäftigt und der Adrenalinschub, wenn sich ein helles Maul dem Brot nähert, ist unerreicht.


----------



## Feuchty (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk Dezember: Warum ausgerechnet auf Karpfen?*

Nabend zusammen......

Wieso ausgerecht Karpfenangeln???

ich bin eigentlich seit dem ich denken kann schon Angler, Grossvater hat immer geangelt und mein Vater selbst hat sich dem Karpfenangeln gewidmet. Also wurde ich schon früh mit dem Kinderwagen nahe der Carpsounder abgestellt und mit diesem Geräusch wurde ich dann auch das ein oder andere mal aus meinem damals wichtigen Mittagsschlaf gerissen, vielleicht hat mich dies schon geprägt. Doch kann ich mich genauso errinern als ich damals von meinem Vater die erste Shimano Baitrunner bekam, die wurde dann einfach auf eine Teleskoprunter von Balzer glaub ich geschraubt, mit laufmontage und nem 60 gramm blei, naja da man mir immer Hyperaktivität nachsagte hatte ich wirklich nie die ruhe dazu, lange die Rute aus den knochen zu lassen. Dann glaube ich mit 13 oder 14 jahren, ich hatte damals ein starkes Sprachproblem. Mein damaliger Sprachterapeut empfiel meinen Eltern ich soll mich endspannen, meinen Blutdruck runter bekommen usw usw,dies zu folge nahm mein Vater mich wieder mit zum Karpfenangeln an seinem damaligen Stammgewässer, er gab mir eine seiner Sportex Ruten, und sagte mach ! Ich legte diese mit einer Helikoptermontage bestückte Rute an eine Schilfkante nähe des ufers ab.Dann irgendwann in den frühen morgenstunden, die ersten Strahlen der sommerlichen morgensonne lachten mir schon ins gesicht, und meine Baitrunner samt Carpsounder schrien mir Fanatisch entgegen, der anhieb und der Drill war bis dato damals ich glaube das schönste in meinem ganzen leben, doch als ich dann MEINEN ersten persönlichen Karpfen sah veränderte sich viel für mich, 8 pfund hatte er wenn ich mich nicht täusche, als ich den Karpfen auf der Abhackmatte liegen sah mit seinen beruhigen immer gleichbleibenden Atembewegungen und seiner Eleganz sah, dass war dann wirklich seit jahren das ich wieder einen Satz ohne jeglichen aussetzer aussprach, ''Ich will Karpfenangler werden'' :q. So ging es dann weiter, mit 16 als mein Freundeskreis sich eher mit der Frauenwelt und dem genuss von alkohol befasste ging ich nach der Schule Arbeiten um mir immer neues leisten zu könne, ich saugte jegliche Information im Angelgeschäften auf und immer wieder die neusten Montagen zu testen. Samstag morgens wenn der Wecker klingelt, und ich noch völlig verbraucht von Schule und Nebenjob war und wie in Hypnose meinen kleinen Bollerwagen ans Fahrrad montierte um zu Opa ans wasser zu fahren, ja dies alles sind momente die ich nicht vergesse, und heute ist es nicht anderes, 10 Jahre dannach, nach meiner ersten erfahrung mit den Karpfen es kamen grössere dazu und es kamen immer wieder rückschläge, naja und die Welt dreht sich schneller als damals ! Es ist für mich immer ein Highlight am Gewässer zu sitzen, einfach nur das Gewässer zu beobachten, zu schauen wo sind Sie, die grossen? Auch die momente wenn man morgens mit dem Boot rausfährt, seinen Futterplatz einrichtet und in der nähe des spots zeigen sich die ersten Rüssler mit ihrer vollen pracht in einem Gazellen ähnlichen sprung aus den Tiefen meines vereinsgewässers. ich lebe es einfach morgens wenn alles noch schläft im noch kalten Sommerwind die Montagen auszuwerfen, die ruten auf meinen Pod zu legen, die Carpsounder einzustellen und die Baitrunner in bereitschaft zu setzen, bei einem Kaffee dann die natur zu genießen, die ruhe die über den Wasser liegt, die Geschöpfe gottes die für viele Lästig und nervig sind zu beobachten, oder auch einfach in der Prallen mittagssonne mit meinem leider nicht so adonisähnlichen Körper die sonne auf mich einwirken zu lassen dazu die neuste Lektüre über fänge andere oder neue Montagen,futter methoden etc.etc einzusugen.....und dann wenn dieses Geräusch, dass mich damals schon bewegte wieder aus meiner Welt holt, aus einer Welt ohne wirkliche verantwortung und ängste was Falsch zu machen, und der Drill dann mit dem Tier das ich so abgöttisch liebe,das keschern und den abschiedskuss,der letzte flossenschlag wenn der Fisch abtaucht dies alles bewegt einen Tage dannach. Ob er nun 30 Pfund hatte oder 20 Pfund oder 40 pfund in dem Moment genießt man einen einfach nur ein Duell mit einem wunderschönen, kämpferischen Rüssler gehabt zu haben. Aber es gibt noch einige andere dinge die mich zum Karpfenangeln bewegen, hmm diese Ruhe die du bei sonst fast keiner Angelart hast,dieses stetige gefühl im bauch wann dich dieses Geräusch wieder aus deiner Phantasiewelt holt und dich zwingt das duell wieder anzunehmen....
Aber was mich auch zum Karpfenangeln bringt ist einfach die vielseitigkeit über soviele möglichkeiten zu verfügen wie welche Montage, wo oder wie fängt man heute, die ganze Planung tage vor deinem Ansitz, und dann diese ruhe und einsamkeit am Wasser, manchmal meint man die Welt steht einfach still, über tage.
Das Karpfenangeln hat mich vorallendingen Menschlich weiterentwickelt, dass damalige Stottern hat sich vollkommen von mir verabschiedet und ich habe gelernt schon früh die Natur un ihre Lebewesen zu lieben, nicht sinnlos die umgebung für verschiedenste Tierarten zu verschmutzen oder gar niestplätze zu ruinieren, als Karpfenangler fühle ich mich einfach gut ! Ich habe viele endscheidungen in meinem Leben am Wasser getroffen, manchmal sogar sehr wichtige, für mein Leben prägende endscheidungen, aber ich habe auch Trauer am Wasser verarbeiten können, über den verlust geliebter Menschen denn auch diese Art hat der Karpfen ansich, mir trost zu spenden in einem Kurzen moment die wir beide auf augenhöhe sind.
Aber auch die lustigen Monente die nur einem Karpfenangler passieren können, wie Man mit dem ganzen tackle den abhang runterutscht , und man unbedingt die Montagen ausbringen will und selber garnicht weiss wie man aussieht, hach ja oder in einer Sommernacht,total verschlafen und leicht angetrunken bei einem biss ins ganze angelgerät reinfällt weil der kollege wieder den Kescher mitten im weg ablegen musste  Die bescheuerten gesprächsthemen die man manchmal drauf hat, oder auch das Tagelang nur süppchen kochen für einen karpfen  Man liebt das Karpfenangeln nicht , man lebt es selbst im Arbeitsaltag verfolgt dich diese ewige sucht nach Kuno dem Killerkarpfen und seinen 1000 Brüdern und Schwestern in deutschen Seen !



die  Tage mit Vater zusammen am Wasser zu sitzen, gemeinsames bier gemeinsamer morgen kaffee und Brötchen die Freundin und Mutter zum spot liefern 




Auch die kleinen begeistern mich immer wieder auf neuste, irgendwann mal eventuell wenn ich mit sohnemann am Wasser sitze wird er sich wieder melden und mir dann alles abverlagen ?? Wer weiss doch in diesem Sinne, freue ich mich schon auf weiter jahre an vielen schönen Gewässern auf des immer wieder kommende Duelle Cyprinius Carpo vs Daniel


----------



## Spaceguppy (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk Dezember: Warum ausgerechnet auf Karpfen?*

Wieso Karpfen?
- weil sich keine andere Fischart in unseren Gewässer in dieser Anzahl, Größe und damit Kampfkraft so einfach fangen lässt.
- weil sie Individuen sind.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## AndiS (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Carp Talk Dezember: Warum ausgerechnet auf Karpfen?*

WARUM KARPFEN ?
seit letztem jahr angel ich wieder gezielt auf karpfen und habe für mich festgestellt, das dies wohl eine form des richtigen angelns ist. viele gehen irgendwo hin um irgend etwas zu fangen und wenn es nicht klappt sind wieder soo viele faktoren daran schuld, das der kescher trocken blieb. einfach einen wurm zu baden finde ich,gleicht an zeit verschwendung. will man erfolgreich auf karpfen angeln muss man etwas mehr beachten, sich mal am gewässer umschauen, den platz ausloten, sich eine taktik überlegen und,und,und...
dieses lässt sich auch auf andere arten des angelns übertagen.
wenn man dann seinen platz gründlich vorbereitet hat und man die nacht durch sitzt, gleicht dieses auch immer einen kleinen abenteuer. und wenn erstmal der bissanzeiger dauer ton meldet, alle mühe mit einen schönen fisch belohnt wird, versteht man auch was angeln aus macht.


----------

